# Removing my splitter from DW745



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I need to remove my splitter from my Dewalt Bench table saw. I've loosened the one wing nut making it loose bit I can't pull it up to remove it. The manual says it just comes straight up. What am I doing wrong? Thanks for any help.

Rance

Note: Please no nannying on why it should stay.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't know that saw but it might have another stud to position it. Take the wing nut off and try pulling off to the side from below.

Besides, there are many times that you would want to take off the splitter that even the most safety conscious would agree to. Kind of hard to make a dado with the splitter there


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

dkirtley,

Here's the Manual: http://support.dewalt.com/cgi-bin/dewalt.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3026&p_created=1169812113&p_topview=1 . Mine does not appear to match that dwg. exactly, but very close. Looking at Figure 11 on pg 6, I have the knob GG but not the studs FF. The pics of the splitter show a slot, not a hole so it should just pull straight up.

The single wing nut(GG) is held in by a mechanism to keep from loosing it. It is completely unscrewed and doesn't appear to be the component prohibiting the removal. Also, there isn't any side to side play to maybe allow it to be moved off of a pin(like on a saw stop).


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking at Fig 5 on page 5, it might be a lot easier with the blade off. I bet that you will have to loosen up the wing nut (maybe even take it all the way off) to get it to clear some stud that keeps it from spinning around the bolt that the wing nut is on.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, waddaya know, I finally figured it out, then I go look in the manual (again) and see that they actually did explain it. You first unscrew the wing nut, then you press it in. Dooooooooooh. Thanks for trying though.


----------

